# Lush dupes at Daystar



## carebear (May 23, 2009)

CHEAT SHEET for "THE COLLECTION" at DAYSTAR

At Last (compare to Alkmaar)

Aussie Sunset (compare to Uluru)

Blue Bubblegum Crush (compare to Candy Fluff)

Citrus Flurries (compare to Champagne Snow Showers)

Coco Loco Mama (compare to Floating Island)

Fluffy Almond Icing (compare to Snowcakes)

Frosty Musk (compare to Ice Blue)

Intoxication (compare to Bathos)

Intrigue (compare to Elixir)

Invigoration (compare to Avobath)

Jasmine-Honey (compare to Flying Fox)

Kazi-Kazi (compare to Karma)

Liquid Crack (compare to Rock Star)

Overzealous (compare to Trichomania)

Rain Forest (compare to Jungle)

Sheer Madness (compare to Fever)

Swimm Nekkid (compare to Skinny Dip)

Toffee-Sugar Crunch (compare to Honey I Washed the Kids)

Vanilla Rock n Roll (compare to American Cream)

Vanilla Sugar Dusk (compare to Snow Fairy)

ALSO:  Galaxy of Stars is the Supernova bath bomb, Stiletto Blonde is the Sex Bomb bath bomb, and Space Whirls/Whirligigs is Spice Curls soap. 

AND: Exotica is Amazonian massage bar, Shelter is The Comforter bubble bar, and Goldilocks is Porridge


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Cool , thanks for the info.

Kitn


----------



## LJA (May 27, 2009)

Awesome thanks.  (Even tho' most of Lush's stuff smells like cheap strong perfume to me.  Ick.)  I get a headache in there!


----------



## heyjude (May 27, 2009)

Great resource, Carebear!    

Thanks,

Jude


----------



## xraygrl (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Carebear! I love Flying fox scent,  honey I washed the kids, and  Sex Bomb!


----------



## heartsong (May 28, 2009)

*x*

great post!

thanks a bunch, carebear!


----------

